# Hm contest



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hi betta owners if you have a halfmoon betta this is the contest for you!* *(lol to add like) *
*So there will be 1st place 3rd and 2nd there will be a prize for all 3 a drawing i dont draw beautiful so please dont expect me to* 
*okay now the due dates are saturday the 12 of october so enter quick
*
*permission accepted by dramaqueen*

*RULES*
*this contest is for halfmoon betta's ONLY*
*4 PICS OF YOUR FISH IS THE MAX
it doesnt have to be a flaring pic 
no editing please
camera quality does not matter!*

*Remeber dead line is October Sat the 12th*


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay, this is Surf, my first halfmoon. 








I'm having trouble uploading, so if you can't see it, here's a link to my album:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=11306&pictureid=73786


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

He's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

^_^


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This was Ziggy Stardust 2.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

he's very pretty!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Are we only allowed to enter4 pics max of ONE fish, or could I do 2 pics one fish and 2 pics of another? c: If not, that's okay, I'm cool with that. ^^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

i'll allow that


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> *hi betta owners if you have a halfmoon betta this is the contest for you!* *(lol to add like) *
> *so there will be 1st place 3rd and 2nd there will be a prize for all 3 a drawing i dont draw beautiful so please dont expect me to*
> *okay now the due dates are saturday the 12 of october so enter quick
> *
> ...


*also you may enter the max of 2 fish but 2 pics of each *


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay, thanks! ^^

Count Manzeppi <3


















Daniel


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

there soo pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you! ^^ The Count was my fav. So good natured and I can't find any bettas with his coloring! D: I really woukd love to find another that looks like him.
Daniel is a habitual tailbiter now, the little imp. XD But he's a very healthy boy! Over 2 yrs old now, he is c:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

wow 2 years! i really love the color on your first boy! where did you get him?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

PetSmart!  He was really a lucky find! I've got more pics of when I first got him in my album. I couldn't stand seeing him on the shelf another week (he was there for 2 weeks!) so I brought him home. ^.^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

wow!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

my boy Royal 
(although he might be a rosetail..)





























View attachment 219906


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

HE'S gorgeous!!! (thats okay, looks like he's as hm's as it gets lol)


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

My baby boy ^^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

wow so beautifuul!


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

OHM count?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sure, I'll allow it but can you try to take a pic ?
But he's beautiful


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sure and Thanks, it tough to get a good shot of him in his tank for he never keeps still, and unfortunately his tail isn't the same, he's currently recovering from a fin rot episode


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

And here's one I got of him before all the fin rot


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

wow soo beautiful.. ! dont ask me iff hes gone! i could just steal him oops.. did i say that to loud


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

My OHM betta Mardi. He is recovering from some fun rot so please excuse his shaggy fins...


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> wow soo beautiful.. ! dont ask me iff hes gone! i could just steal him oops.. did i say that to loud


LMAO!!! Thanks


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I purchased my boy online and haven't received him yet. Apparently the seller was out of town, so I've been waiting for a while now! He's finally going to be shipped on Tuesday though. So I'm not sure if photos taken by someone else count, but I'm attaching photos of my little guy that will be on his way to me shortly. Even if they don't count for the contest, I don't mind showing him off! :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay it will announce them on Monday or today


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

here is my hm dt malibu when he flares he spreads his tail to a hm if he doesn't fit the requirements let me know i totally understand if its because he is a double tail


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well .. Like I said hm's only and also the contest just ended if you hadn't read the first pg... So.. If I let you in that means I must post pone the contest ending to tommorrow


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll let you join..


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

*Winners of the hm contest!!!!!!!!*

HERE ARE THE WINNERS!!!... 

Glory 3rd place with Malibu
2nd place is RowdyBetta with Count Manzeppi
AND... DRUM ROLL PLEASE!

Canis!!! in 1st place! (with her betta that I dont know the name to) :lol:

i will get the drawings asap maybe this week or by next week thanks for entering guys!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay! Congrats everyone! ^^


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

congrats everyone and thanks for letting me in


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

D: *is shocked* Thank you so much! Congrats to the other winners, everyone here had such beautiful fish!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

THank guys i got Canis drawing ready =/ im not very proud of it though ive done better ill post pics tmmrrw


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, all so pretty. They make me hope my baby is a hm


----------

